# 090052123412 Deutsche Schlüsseldienst Zentrale



## Harald Fisch (16 Februar 2012)

Ich soll angeblich dort angerufen haben.
Bei der Firma war man aber nicht in der Lage mir zu sagen wo sie jemals füe diese Nummer geworben haben, oder sonstwie darauf Aufmerksam gemacht haben. Wieso sollte ich dann da anrufen?
Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrung mit der Firma gemacht?

Interessant ist auch die Firmenkette:
In-telegance GmbH ->
MSN communication GmbH ->
Deutsche Schlüsseldienst Zentrale GmbH ->
Alleswisser Auskunft

Da gibt es angeblich
Auskünfte zu Flug- Bus- und Bahnreisen und Post Dienstleistungen.

Die Dauer des Gesprächs weicht auch ab je nachdem ob man vodafone oder MSN fragt.


----------



## Harald Fisch (16 Februar 2012)

Laut Bundesnetzagentur ist der Inhaber:

*Diensteanbieter:* 


CCC Call Center GmbH
Grüner Weg 6 

47608 Geldern


----------



## Teleton (16 Februar 2012)

Schlüsseldienst und Niederrhein? Da kann es nur einen geben Herrn K. L. Sp. (und Sohn)



Der Verband hat niedliche Tarife:



> *Einsatzpauschale incl. Monteurkosten :*
> Einsatzpauschalen netto
> werktags 09:00 - 18:00Uhr - 159,00 €
> werktags 18:00 - 22:00 Uhr - 159,00 € zzgl. 50% Notdienstzuschlag
> ...


Sonntag morgens sind also 348,- € fällig ohne dass der schon einen Schlag gemacht hat.


----------



## and (13 Juni 2012)

Was wollt ihr da noch machen wenn die mit der Polizei arbeiten......(habe selber für die gefahren kann nur sagen ABZOCKER)


----------



## Teleton (14 Juni 2012)

Wieso arbeiten die mit der Polizei?

Das Ganze ist geschickt aufgezogen. Wenn beim Schlüsseldiensteinsatz kein Preis vereinbart ist ist die ortsübliche Vergütung geschuldet (§632 Abs 2 BGB). Da macht man sich nach dem Pipi-Langstrumpfprinzip die Welt so wie sie einem gefällt. Es werden mehrere Verbände gegründet die absurd hohe Tarife als Empfehlung herausgeben und schon kann man behaupten das sei der übliche Preis.


----------



## BenTigger (15 Juni 2012)

Dann machen wir es doch genauso und gründen mehrere Verbände und geben Preise von 0,02 € als Empfehlung raus 
Das Mittelmaß dürfte dann in den üblichen normalen Dienstleistungsentgelten liegen


----------



## Hans84 (13 Oktober 2014)

Gehört diese Seite auch dazu? www.schluesseldienste-in.de/ . sieht mir ganz danach aus.


----------



## Teleton (14 Oktober 2014)

Wird betrieben vom Verband Deutscher Schlüsseldienste, schau Dir da mal die Gründungsmitglieder an
http://www.bvdsev.com/vorstand.html


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (14 Oktober 2014)

Ein sehr familiärer Vorstand,

und immer wieder die gleiche Adresse: Kirchfeldstr. 69, 40217 Düsseldorf

Nebelwolf


----------



## Teleton (15 Oktober 2014)

Muss recht voll in dem Haus sein, da residieren Dutzende von unterschiedlichen Schlüssldiensten.


----------



## bernhard (15 Oktober 2014)

Der Anschein von einer Fülle von Anbietern gehört zum Geschäftsmodell. Drahtzieher gibt es nur ganz wenige.

Oft wird die Notsituation schamlos ausgenutzt, wie bei der Zuhälterei, mit vergleichbaren Margen.

http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/markt...hen/Video?documentId=19863568&bcastId=7486252


----------



## bernhard (15 Oktober 2014)

Das ist auch ganz informativ:

http://presse.geld.de/geld-artikel/...uber-67-aller-schlusseldienst-telefonnummern/


----------



## Teleton (15 Oktober 2014)

Sehr schön ermittelt der Artikel. Nur ob der genannte Düsseldorfer Multigeschäftsführer tatsächlich Inhaber des Imperiums ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------

